# NTs: Do You See Yourself As A Rebel/Non Conformist?



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

I definitely do to some extent. I'm no hipster, and conform in many ways, but at the same time, I often feel (especially in a world full of SFs) slightly out of place/more intellectually "up in the air" 

I even find it hard to watch stuff like some popular movies/TV shows as they just aren't either intellectually stimulating or a great example of morals etc. I'll gladly see an intellectual crime drama or a heart-warming romance movie, but something that's plain stupid and glorifies that stupidity (e.g. Superbad or Keeping Up With The Kardashians) just irritates me.

Thoughts?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I see myself as someone who follows rules and conventions that make sense to me.

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't like to see myself as a rebel as that portrays me as a fool who goes against the grain just for the sake of it. My non-conformism comes from the fact that I've assessed what I'm asked to act like and it just didn't make sense - causing me to be reluctant of it.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

As my brother said once, some people are always thinking in the box, some people are always thinking outside of the box, but then he told me that in my universe, the box doesn't even exist. I think that sums me up pretty well on this.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I did in my early teens, there was nothing more fun than pissing in everyone's cereal. Then I figured that I'm just as controlled by something if I just rebel against it as if I were to just go along with it. I pick and choose what I rebel against and what I accept by how it fits my preferences.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> I did in my early teens, there was nothing more fun than pissing in everyone's cereal. *Then I figured that I'm just as controlled by something if I just rebel against it as if I just go along with it.* I pick and choose what I rebel against and what I accept in how it fits my preferences.


Extremely good point


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

My dominant Ti makes me automatically resist being controlled, or influenced easily. It's responsible for my need for independence of thought, or coming to a conclusion myself.


----------



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

What are rules? I thought police officers arrested you for no apparent reason!  jks rules are just guidelines but are not essential. I guessI follow them when I want or have to haha. As for conformist, I don't mind being different as long as its in an acceptable way


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> My dominant Ti makes me automatically resist being controlled, or influenced easily. It's responsible for my need for independence of thought, or coming to a conclusion myself.


Funny that you say that... I'm pretty sure Te resists being controlled by others, too. The difference with Ti is that we do like to be in control.

I would never use the words 'rebel' or 'non-conformist' to describe myself. What are we, teenagers_,_ or Brita from Community? :wink:
Nevertheless, 'non-conformist' is pretty accurate, but I never do it for the sake of being non-conformist. Sure, I play Devil's Advocate at just about every opportunity, but _speaking_ from a different perspective is not the same as _acting_ from a different perspective.

I don't contend with rules if I agree with them, or at least their foundation. For example, as a Mormon missionary, I believed that the 'rules' that we obeyed were revealed by God, so I followed them ALMOST to the letter. I did listen to a little bit of relaxing music that WASN'T from the LDS Bookstore while I was there. Apparently, Mozart and Sufjan Steven's Christian album are the reasons that I wasn't strong enough to remain a believer. Those damned tools of the Devil, leading me away from the Lord. 

I guess my moral nihilism is pretty non-conformist.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm more nonconformist then the goth kid who was so nonconformist he didn't conform with the other nonconformists.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not much of a rebel; I had my moments as a teenager but even then they were...relatively slight or stupid.

As an adult I don't encounter many laws/rules that I view as a hindrance so I don't feel any need to break them or rebel against them.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Rebel? Not really. That would involve actively working against the established norm. Too much work, and as previously mentioned, makes a person just as much a slave to a system as the person who supports it.

I just do my own thing, regardless of whether it conforms to societal standards or not.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Rules are for those who enjoy following them


----------



## TheISO (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess so. Because I see no reason to hide my opinion from anyone. I am not a people pleaser( except the situation when I need to get something I want) , and I take it as an offense when others try to shape me into their likeness. To me it' s like dressing up as an ape and jumping in front of everyone just to entertain them, a bunch of imperfect, bratty humans called the society( well, there are some humans who are the exception, I might be softer to them, but there are too few of them and mostly they are may family and friends) . I' m not your sweetie, I' m not your entertainer, I' m not your public clown! Now get out of here! This might be one of the reason my grandma( ESFJ) views me as always angry.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I'm sonewhat nonconformist/rebellious- especially if I don't see or disagree with the reasoning behind a rule or social convention. I feel stifled by tradition for tradition's sake and rules that make no sense --and here in the Deep South (USA) tradition is a pretty big deal. I'm also a teacher who is fairly heavily tattooed. It just kind of riles me whenever there's a social convention with no reasoning behind it. Some of my family had a FIT when I got my first tattoo- (and they never crossed my mind when I decided to get it). They couldn't give me a good reason beyond. "It just looks trashy." I was in my late 30s and I thought my dad would have a come apart. :shocked:
That being said, if I understand the reason behind a convention and don't think it's silly I definitely conform.


----------



## afriskykiwi (Sep 18, 2013)

I never think about it but I pretty much do whatever suits my fancy. I don't have a problem being told what to do if said person doesn't "tell me what to do" if you catch my drift. Commanding types drive me up a wall and I will fight them tooth and nail even if it's in my best interest... This has led to a lot of angry school teachers, police officers, and on a few occasions the asshole boss.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Not for its own sake and sometimes I find it annoying because it can be socially isolating. This is why I think hipsters have their heads where the sun don't shine. If you're really a nonconformist it's not really something worth making an image out of. 

All the negativity aside, yes, this is a natural tendency for me.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

That really depends on the rule.

I generally don't break rules that would result in getting a ticket or arrested.

However, if it's a societal rule such as not being too deep in group conversations because you'll alienate people and look like a weirdo - I break that all the time.

I like to know what rules/procedures are when trying work however, if they are completely inefficient and serve no purpose I won't follow them.

Ultimately I don't seek to be a nonconformist because I have no desire to stand out - but I inevitably end up being one because I have such an aversion to people who can't think for themselves. I have to come to my own conclusions and because of this I tend to not conform to what the sheeple are thinking/doing. It's never a "cool" nonconformism though it's always more of a geek variety.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I dunno about "rebel", but I kind of just do my own thing. I've never "conformed", but I've never "rebelled" much either. I just kind of ignore everything haha


----------



## adam1010 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm definitely not a rebel; that implies going against something purely because it's been established for a while. What I do is follow the majority of the rules, because they make sense and have been put in place for a reason- but i will have no real hang-ups about defying them if they're completely pointless


----------

